
Show HN: My first tutorial – on how to create PDFs from a web form - vnglst
https://medium.com/@vnglst/generating-a-pdf-with-express-in-node-js-d3ff5107dff1#.4o85vnmva
======
FilthyAnalyst
Thank you for this. Perfect timing after the createamemo.com discussion this
week.

